# Blisters on my Face in the Morning....



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok so I have an issue. (obviously, lol) In the morning, I break out after my shower on my face. I haven't changed shampoos or anything since God was a boy. And the only place I break out it my right cheek...it turns all bumpy, looks like achne there is so much and it's so red...they look like little pimples. This happened massively a couple of days ago when I decided to scrub my face with my wash cloth....usually I just wash my face with my clenser every couple of days and it keeps my skin clear...but I felt oily so I gave it a scrub. When I got out of the shower my face was burning and I had a rash all on one side of my face. I have only had this problem for say 4 months or so, but it's so annoying. When I wear make up, it looks flaky and gross. I used to be so pretty!!!

I was thinking it could be psoriasis sense I do suffer from that, but it's weird the way it comes and goes. I used a little psoriasis cream on it to keep it going so flaky...but does anyone know what could be causing my blistering break outs? Could it be the weather? The hella hard water? Why only half my face...so bizzar indeed.

I used to have PERFECT skin on my face. I am so sad. I'll be 30 soon and I look frumpy and dumpy and ever with my rash face.


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so I have an issue. (obviously, lol) In the morning, I break out after my shower on my face. I haven't changed shampoos or anything since God was a boy. And the only place I break out it my right cheek...it turns all bumpy, looks like achne there is so much and it's so red...they look like little pimples. This happened massively a couple of days ago when I decided to scrub my face with my wash cloth....usually I just wash my face with my clenser every couple of days and it keeps my skin clear...but I felt oily so I gave it a scrub. When I got out of the shower my face was burning and I had a rash all on one side of my face. I have only had this problem for say 4 months or so, but it's so annoying. When I wear make up, it looks flaky and gross. I used to be so pretty!!!
> 
> I was thinking it could be psoriasis sense I do suffer from that, but it's weird the way it comes and goes. I used a little psoriasis cream on it to keep it going so flaky...but does anyone know what could be causing my blistering break outs? Could it be the weather? The hella hard water? Why only half my face...so bizzar indeed.
> 
> I used to have PERFECT skin on my face. I am so sad. I'll be 30 soon and I look frumpy and dumpy and ever with my rash face.


This isn't much of an answer, but when I moved to Philadelphia, the city pollution and the stress made me break out like I never had in HS. It was miserable and badly affected my self esteem. I went to see a dermatologist eventually, and it was an excellent decision. Cosmetic things (and certainly painful conditions) are very important to our overall health, I think, so definitely go see a doctor--it's amazing, all of the tips and tricks they have. It's well worth it.

I wonder if you just have sensitive skin and windburn or whatever it is. I get this too, and it's localized, after a warm/hot shower. It depends on where I'm standing, whether cold air is also hitting my face, and that sort of thing. If the water makes contact with one side more than the other, my face will be angry and red and painful for hours or even a day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like rosacea to me - honestly. I've just developed it this year, and it's on one cheek more than the other, it's blood vessels breaking, so scrubbing like that may have made it worse, etc. 

I have a prescription for a gel-based med, but haven't filled it yet. I know there's a whole thread here on it, so maybe you'll find more info there and figure out if that's what's going on.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 20, 2008)

i was sort of wondering if it was rosacea too. I have a mild case of it that breaks out more when i'm stressed.


----------



## wistful (Mar 20, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Sounds like rosacea to me - honestly. I've just developed it this year, and it's on one cheek more than the other, it's blood vessels breaking, so scrubbing like that may have made it worse, etc.


+

BBSSBBW I have rosacea also and from the symptoms you listed it seems very likely to me that you might have it as well.However the only way to get a true diagnosis would be to see a dermatologist since it very well might be something other then rosacea.

Now if it is rosacea there's good news and there's bad news.The bad news is that there is no cure for rosacea HOWEVER there are alot of treatment options out there that can really make a huge difference in how your skin looks and feels.A few years back I had a series of v-beam treatments(a laser) to treat my rosacea(i'm very lucky my insurance covered it) and my skin looked fantastic afterwards..you couldn't even tell I had rosacea and as a bonus my skin looked extra,extra smooth.It's only now several years later that my rosacea is starting to flare up again a bit so when I get my insurance back I plan on going for touch up treatments.

The worst thing about rosacea is that it's all trial and error until you figure out what works best for you.A treatment or medication that might work very well for someone else might not be right for you so gentle experimentation until you find the right product/treatment might be needed.Also keep in mind that rosacea means your skin is ultra sensitive so treat it with kid gloves..be very gentle with your skin and I would even go so far as to say *don't exfoliate* until you have the rosacea under control a bit.

I remember how painful and sensitive my facial skin was before I treated it and it seemed as if everything in the environment(the sun,the heat,the wind,the cold on and on...) made it red,itchy and stinging.There is plenty of help out there however and you should be able to get it under control once you figure out what works for you! There's tons of info on the web also. Good luck!!!


----------



## Risible (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you considered the laundry detergent you used to wash the washcloth you used? Just a thought from medical reports I've transcribed for allergists.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok this might sound crazy but is that the side you lay your face on the pillow ? I had a problem like that happen all of a sudden and the oil from my hair was getting on my pillow and would infect my face.
Hope you find out what it is soon. Good luck


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I hadn't even thought of rosacea and not after googling it, it looks and sounds exactly what I go through. Thanks everyone.

It's not pillow related as I sleep on the other cheek hehe. Could be the laundry soap but I would think I would break out everywhere. Rosacea sounds more like the culprit. Guess I have to take luke warm showers now  I have a dr's apt on Wednesday and I will bring it up then.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 21, 2008)

What kind of a cleanser do you use, I'm curious.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 22, 2008)

J&J Clean and Clear for acne....I've used it for about 4 years now and I used it about 3 times a week.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2008)

So the blistering may have been my own fault.

I went to the dr and she said the psoriasis cream should never go on my face and can cause the blisters and stuff.

My face is still blistering after a shower but less. I am still keeping an eye on it as it still seems more like rosacea as I haven't put the cream on my face in over a week....we shall see!


----------

